# bryanr's Lawn Journal



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

This spring I started my backyard renovation. We purchased this home on a golf course five years ago and took out several large trees. Last summer I started treating weeds and realized that was the majority of my lawn. I also realized I had three types of grass in my backyard that always bugged me because they were not ever the same color green. So, the first item of business was to trim some limbs to allow more sun to reach the turf.


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

Here are a few more pics of the last couple of weeks as I prepare for the sod to arrive tomorrow. I sprayed glyphosate and leveled to improve the drainage problem I had.


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

Here is my current soil test.


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

I plan to throw these three things down ahead of the sod today to start correcting my soil. 2 lbs. of Muriate of Potash/1000 sq ft., 50 lbs. of lime/1000 and 1 bag of Max Green 27-0-2. Thoughts?


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

bryanr said:


> This spring I started my backyard renovation. We purchased this home on a golf course five years ago and took out several large trees. Last summer I started treating weeds and realized that was the majority of my lawn. I also realized I had three types of grass in my backyard that always bugged me because they were not ever the same color green. So, the first item of business was to trim some limbs to allow more sun to reach the turf.


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

Sod day 6/1/2019


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Looks great!!


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

What type of Bermuda did you lay?


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

I went with the Tif419. As I mentioned earlier I had to till, as I had some major drainage issues and we had to rearrange lots of dirt. Now it needs sand soo bad! I plan to wait a few weeks for that, is that long enough?


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

It's coming along. One cut in after one week.


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

OK, I could not stand it any longer. I had to give the GM1600 its first mow. Man that thing is sweet. I probably am rushing it a bit, since this sod has only been down 10 days, but maybe I will not hurt it. So, I cut it day 8 in the above picture at probably 1.3" with my rotary. Last evening I cut at approx. 1" with the GM1600. Here it is this morning.


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

Ok, so we decided it was time to add some color. So I redid a couple of our beds. I removed the old metal edging and mulch so I could dig down and expose the bricks some. I build up the middle of the beds and planted a complete smorgasbord of colorful annuals around the knockout roses I had. Here are a few pics.


































So the Before:









After:


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

Fertilizer on the 16th and big rain yesterday means very green grass this morning.


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

First PGR app yesterday!


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

Started early Saturday morning with a trim.


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

Now for the SAND!


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

I am guessing the puddles are from Barry? Any washout? I did this last year and got a major thunderstorm and some sand washed down my hill...


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

Yes, Barry. No washout, but this area is basically flat. We have received about 2" of just steady soaking rainfall. I think it has really helped my project. I just wish I would have put out more sand. I'm thinking of repeating this process in a few weeks. I am just starting to come out of regulation from PGR, I will fertilize and see if I think it's ready.


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

I am thinking about letting mine come out of regulation to fill in a few stubborn spots too. Got until Saturday to make a decision.

Love that you have a Toro reel mower, spread the sand with a JD tractor and a huge top dressing machine and then pull the leveler with a golf cart! :thumbup:


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

You've put in some time boss, nice work! How's the fill in coming along since the sand?


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

Well it was time for my lawns second level. I did the first last July. I used the same equipment as last time, I just didn't take as many pics. Here is my first pass of sand after mowing that morning. It was pretty wet.


----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## bryanr (Apr 23, 2019)

Then here is day 3 after the sand went down and some rain.


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Nice! Being more aggressive on some low spots?


----------

